# What are we gonna do for Slotoberfest?



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Anyone?


I'm Open / Game :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beer builds


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Beer builds


Awesome idea!

Lets see all your beer builds! Sponsored cars, trucks, anything with a beer theme!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'll kick it off with a classic build from Underdog Race Shop...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's another. These are both mid 90s builds...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

How about this


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Slottoberfest*

Working on a couple. Don't know if I can have them done by the end of the month.

SGM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are my beer cars,not t be confused with Beers cars.Most were done with SCM decals.I'm not even a drinker. Tom Stumpf


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Suds galore!!!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Did someone say beer? Now there's a subject close to my heart! I'm sure that subliminal voodoo woke me from my sleep when the suggestion was made. 

A good friend cast these for me quite a while back and we now own one each. That's really important to me. Sorry 'bout the lack of chassis, I got a little ahead of myself with the photos at the time. Hope you enjoy.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Beer???Did somebody say beer? I have been working on a case of these most of the month!









Of course I have been known to work on these.........









And one of these at times too!!!









Of course drinking all of that stuff is just no good by itself, unless ,.......... your using them to wash down one of these!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:









YUMMY!!! YUMMY!! YUMMY!!!
Now there's something that is gonna keep me busy for a while!!! 
Have a good day!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Parts Pig, if you are showing pictures, you need too be sending out samples of all pictured above.


Rob


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Beer???Did somebody say beer? I have been working on a case of these most of the month!
> 
> Of course I have been known to work on these.........
> 
> ...


I'll be RIGHT over....2 "Help" U...PP :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Mmmmmm to all pig!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Mmmmm Yuengling - I wish I could get that in Missouri!!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Please don't post so loud, I have a hangover today. Too many Estrella Damms in the pub with my slot buddies and then Becks on the train home!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Seeing a bottle of Becks brings back memories of the time living in Bremen not far away from the brewery. Oh God that smell, yuk. But it didn't got me off Becks. 

Btw an Aurora BMW in Warsteiner trim would be the thing. 
Like this one:

http://www.slotblog.de/slotracing/carrea-bmw-2002-30547/

I any case a very good beer.

Mario


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Slotober .............*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Come on in here Mutt!!! RM


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Slottoberfest*

Only one ready. Danny Sullivan Miller High Life


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a few...
































































-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These all look great!
Did we run out of beer builds?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a simple build using the factory colors... Always hated Aurora stick and peals...RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Did we run out of beer builds?


Not quite.










A quickie. Stock US-1 tractor. Trailer from ... somewhere. Computer-designed and printed paper label.

Anybody remember the OF slogans? :wave:

-- D


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Now that guy knows how to throw a kegger!

-Paul


----------

